# [DISCUSSIONE] linux e i giochi = schifezza o no?

## millennio

a me è stato detto che i giochi su linux vanno di meno che su windows...

mi hanno fatto l'esempio di quake3 , su windows fa + fps

è vero??

io ho provato su windows quake3 mi fa 300 fps e su linux (addirittura con un scheda video + buona) me ne fa 200.

boh????

qualcuno sa darmi qualche spiegazione al riguardo??

grazie

----------

## Sparker

Il problema non è linux, sono i driver.

Prova a far andare Quake3 con i driver di default di Windows...

(Per la cronaca, non funziona, i driver by microsoft supportano solo il Direct3D)

Tra l'altro in giro si sente di gente (con schede nVidia) alla quale UT2004 và più veloce in Linux che in Windows... (non posso confermare, ho una ATI)

----------

## motaboy

Tutto dipende dai driver della scheda video, e questo problema spesso non é imputabile a linux ma ai produttori che non sviluppano driver decenti e/o non rilasciano le specifiche.

Posso solo dirti che a livello di kernel il 2.6 umilia quello di winzozz. Io riesco a giocare a UT2004 (demo) mentre sto comprimendo un divx con mencoder (ovviamente gli ho aumentato la nice) senza nessun problema.

----------

## millennio

bien!

speriamo che sti produttori inzino a sviluppare anche su linux robe + decenti:)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dipende dal supporto che c'è da parte del produtto per l' HW e da eventuale interessamento anche della software house.

Il primo esempio come ti è già stato detto è unreal tournament 2004: partnership con nvidia di lunga data + supporto oramai consolidato dei driver nvidia sul pinguino -> ut2004 che gira che è un piacere sia sotto win che sotto linux

----------

## federico

I giochi che ci sono funzionano bene per quanto ho avuto modo di provare, peccato solo che il mercato sia inesistente.

WineX pare abbia adesso il supporto per directx9 ma ci vuole una licenza, e mi pare che non abbia neanche il supporto per i cdrom quindi devi puntialmente crakkarti i tuoi giochi coi sistemi di nocd.. un pacco.

----------

## GhePeU

già

da che è fallita la loki i porting si contano sulle dita di una mano

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A dirti la verità fede io mi stupisco ancora che abbia visto la luce un gioco come UT2004. Chi glielo avrà mai fatto fare di stare a ingegnerizzare il videogioco considerando le fette misere di user che ci sono su Mac e Linux?

Sarei proprio curioso di sapere COSA ha spinto Atari and Co a fare il gioco compatibile con praticamente il 99.9% dell'HW casalingo presente [non me ne vogliano gli Amiga lovers  :Wink:  ]

----------

## Sparker

Non credo sia poi molto complicato portare un gioco come UT su altre piattaforme. Fin dall'UnrealEngine 1 il motore è sempre stato progettato con una sorta di sistema a plug-in per i driver video/audio (quindi con un buon livello di astrazione)

Poi, probabilmente, lo hanno fatto per non lasciare il mercato a Quake   :Wink: 

A suo tempo lessi che il creatore di Quake3 è un estimatore di Linux. Ce ne fossero di più   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Non credo sia poi molto complicato portare un gioco come UT su altre piattaforme. Fin dall'UnrealEngine 1 il motore è sempre stato progettato con una sorta di sistema a plug-in per i driver video/audio (quindi con un buon livello di astrazione)
> 
> Poi, probabilmente, lo hanno fatto per non lasciare il mercato a Quake  
> 
> A suo tempo lessi che il creatore di Quake3 è un estimatore di Linux. Ce ne fossero di più  

 

Ah... Che l'engine fosse un aggeggio astratto lo avevo intuito, anche leggendo alcune news taaanto tempo fa in cui si parlava dell'uso dell'engine [di quake xò] per tutt'altri scopi [architettura mi pare, e la suddetta app girava sia sotto lin che sotto win enza problemi.]

Eppoi non avevo considerato il fattore quake...  :Very Happy: 

denghiù della spiegazione

----------

## akiross

Secondo me c'e' questa fissazione che Linux non vada bene per i giochi... anche perche' c'e' questa fissazione che "i giochi" siano Quake, UT2003, e tutti quei magnifici mondi 3d che vanno di moda oggi. Io onestamente rimango amatore del 2D e apprezzo molto di piu' un uso con criterio del 2D che del 3D.

Detto questo, avete provato giochi come SuperTux, Wesnoth (bellissimo!) glTron, e altri che su Linux girano benissimo?

E comunque vorrei portarvi su una questione, come dire, al di fuori della demenza: Linux fa a 200 fps, windows 300. Grandioso, ma sapete che l'occhio a oltre i 100 gia non distingue piu' niente? Anzi, vi faccio anche presente che le console migliori (leggi Game Cube) vanno a 60 fps, e non perche' sono scadenti, ma perche' sono sufficienti. Il televisore (e il monitor) arrivano a 60Hz, 100 Hz per i migliori. E che ce ne facciamo di 200fps? Niente.

Io comunque ripongo molta fiducia nei videogiochi e Linux, non solo perche' mi piacciono, perche' ogni tanto ne faccio qualcuno (magari lasciato a meta'), ma anche perche' Linux e' in crescita... io direi che e' strabiliante vedere che M$ detenga piu' del 90% dei desktop del mondo, eppure il software open source abbia una varieta' enorme di software, tra cui i giochi. Certo, non tutti sono ai livelli di quake3, ma fare un videogioco non e' una bazzecola, io credo che quello attuale sia un grande risultato.

Anche e soprattutto grazie a Loki e SDL, e ai programmatori di quelle case (leggi ID, leggi ATARI), che credono in Linux, si sbattono un po' di piu' per usare le OpenGL piuttosto che le DirectSchifo ma garantire cosi' maggiore portabilita'.

Poema, come al solito  :Very Happy: 

Ciao!

----------

## silian87

bene bene. hehehe io con quake3 vado a 90-100 fps, quelli giusti per l'occhio umano!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

ma e' giusto che sia cosi'! io a UT2003 faccio i 60fps e mi sta benissimo, tanto il mio monitor va a 70Hz!

Io piu' della velocita' di rendering (che con le schede video di adesso e' strabiliante, addirittura spesso inutile), mi occuperei di altri settori: l'audio ad esempio. E' vero che la maggior parte degli utenti tira con 2 cassette da 20watt, ma non mi dispiacerebbe sapere che il gioco supporta pienamente audio 3D, Dolby and so on.

Oppure preoccupiamoci dei fare andare i joypad, visto che c'e' gente (di cui un esponente che abita vicino a me) che ragiona cosi': eh no, se non funziona il joystick io non ci gioco con linux (per me keyboard rulez!!  :Cool:  )

Non ci sono solo i frame da guardare, ma molte altre cose. Per fortuna la portabilita' e' sempre stata tenuta in mente dagli sviluppatori del software libero.

----------

## kaosone

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> bene bene. hehehe io con quake3 vado a 90-100 fps, quelli giusti per l'occhio umano!!!!  

 

prova a giocare con 125 fps poi mi dici se non noti la differenza!

(a parte il fatto che a quake con  fps diversi cambia anche la fisica,  e' molto piu' fluido)

----------

## akiross

Onestamente mi stupisce la cosa (tratto da una ML di scienziati, madsci.org):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Depending on the viewing conditions and the person, the answer seems to be 
> 
> from 25 to 60 Hz ("frames per second").  Below 25 Hz, a movie would appear 
> ...

 

Chiusa la parentesi framerate, se la fisica cambia a seconda dei fps e' un'altro discorso... ovviamente la differenza si nota, anche se sono pronto a scommettere che non sia poi cosi' evidente.

----------

## kaosone

io gioco ad una modalita di quake chiamata defrag dove in pratica devi fare delle mappe ad ostacoli

fidati che senza 125 fps certi salti non li fai proprio  :Smile: 

cmq quake e' un po' particolare perche con 90 fps gia lo vedi scattoso non so come mai   :Shocked: 

----------

## akiross

ah bhe, e poi non e' detto che i fps corrispondano agli effettivi istanti nel tempo  :Smile: 

voglio dire che se hai un gioco, in cui il movimento e' calcolato ogni 0.5 secondi, anche se va a 1000fps rimarra' comunque un effettivo di 0.5 sec. La cosa non dovrebbe succedere mai, ma solo il fatto che la CPU assegna ad ogni processo 10millisec, e' una limitazione in questo senso (anche se in questo caso e' praticamente nulla)

----------

## Sparker

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure preoccupiamoci dei fare andare i joypad, visto che c'e' gente (di cui un esponente che abita vicino a me) che ragiona cosi': eh no, se non funziona il joystick io non ci gioco con linux (per me keyboard rulez!!  )

 

Il mio gamepad ed il joystick, entrambi Micro$oft, vanno benissimo sotto linux.

Persino il gamepad sidewinder versione 1.0, che il WindowsXP di mio fratello non vuol sapere di fare andare...

[OT]Stavo riflettendo che il gamepad sidewinder e' la cosa piu' stabile che la microsoft ha mai creato, lo possiedo dai tempi del Pentium133!

----------

## millennio

akiros vuoi l'esempio di un gioco 2D che non va su linux(cioè che va ma non si sente l'audio?)...........................................................................................................ULTIMA ONLINE   :Shocked: 

----------

## blacksword

Io gioco a ultima online sotto linux e l'audio si sente. Gioco a enemy-territory e va liscio con le impostazioni a manetta su risoluzione 1024x768. Adesso ho installato Warcraft Frozen Throne e mi gira da dio. Per quel che riguarda quake 3, ut, ut2003, ut2004, se impostati come si deve garantisco che gira meglio sotto linux e nel mio caso con un guadagno di prestazioni in fps rispetto a winzoz pari al 10% in alcuni casi. Certo putroppo per alcuni giochi devo ricorrere ad alcuni espedienti come crossover e cedega ma la spesa tutto sommato nn è esagerata e una volta fatta si possono far girare giochi anche recenti senza troppi problemi. Certo sarebbe meglio che tutte le case produttrici di giochi facessero nativi per linux ma attualmente me la cavo egregiamente così! Oramai nn accendo winzoz da più di un mese e guarda un po il pc nn mi si pala + da circa + di un mese!!!!!!!! Cmq per quanto riguarda i driver delle schede video (io ho una ati 9200 64ddr su un centrino 1400 con wide screen) basta che hai una ati o una nvdia o anche una hercules(notevolmente supportata da linux già dalla kyroII) e sei a cavallo. Adesso ti lascio e vado a giocare(ovviamente sotto linux) a hitman 3 che ho comprato ieri.!!!!!! IMHO winzoz sux!!!!!!

----------

## millennio

blacksword mi dici dove trovo i client? mi potresti dire se li emuli con wine oppure usi direttamente quello di linux?

----------

## akiross

Ehm.... io vengo a sapere ADESSO che esistono client per Linux di UO!

No, sapevo che c'erano, ma per una vecchia versione (che ora, mi dice un amico, non e' molto supportata dai nuovi server)

Di anche a me dove sono i client  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

Ma per tutti quei bei giochini cosa usi? WineX? Wine mi sembra un po' impensabile farlo andare con certi titoli... a meno che tu non sia un mago delle configurazioni di wine  :Very Happy: 

Io volevo comprare winex, in fondo non costa molto, e poi ora c'e' la versione 4  :Smile: 

EDIT2: Sorry, non ho visto il CEDEGA  :Very Happy:  Dimenticavo che e' il nome in codice di WineX4

E dove lo hai trovato!?!?!? Il sito attualmente e' in restaurazione e io non so dove comprarlo :\

----------

## blacksword

Per far girare uo uso crossover 3. Tuttavia per farlo girare bisogna smanettarci un pò, la cosa nn è immediata.

----------

## millennio

 *Quote:*   

> Per far girare uo uso crossover 3. Tuttavia per farlo girare bisogna smanettarci un pò, la cosa nn è immediata.

 

dove lo trovo?

io ho trovato questo ftp://ftp.codeweavers.com/pub/crossover/office/source/office-src-3.0.0.tgz

va bene? è quello che usi te?

grazie

----------

## blacksword

 *millennio wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Per far girare uo uso crossover 3. Tuttavia per farlo girare bisogna smanettarci un pò, la cosa nn è immediata. 
> 
> dove lo trovo?

 

E' un programma a pagamento che permette di far girare molti applicativi windows ti office, internet explorer, diciamo che è piu' rivolto ai programmi che ai giochi ma in genere riesco a intallarci quasi tutti i giochi che usano le directx 8.1. Per quelli che usano le directx 9 uso cedega(winex, anche questo a pagamento) che funziona molto bene.

Cedega www.transgaming.com

CrossOver http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/

PS: Io ho comprato il pro ma i soldi che ho speso li valgon tutti pensa che posso usare flash mx alla grande per fare siti in flash. Le prestazioni sono perfette.

----------

## millennio

ma questo link che ti fa scaricare? ftp://ftp.codeweavers.com/pub/crossover/office/source/office-src-3.0.0.tgz

sono 20 MB di programma;

dentro cè:

freetype 

loki

tcltk

wine

non centra nulla con quello che hai te?

spiegati meglio (forse ti sei spiegato bene ma io non ho capito)

grazie

----------

## blacksword

Quello deve essere il tgz dei sorgenti, io ho comprato il binario. Se lo compili dovresti ottenere quello che ho io. Il file penso sia giusto.

----------

## millennio

si ma dentro ci sono 4 cartelle:

freetype 

loki 

tcltk 

wine 

le compilo tutte ma poi tu come lo lanci? qualè il nome effettivo del programma con cui lo lanci?

grazie

----------

## blacksword

 *millennio wrote:*   

> si ma dentro ci sono 4 cartelle:
> 
> freetype 
> 
> loki 
> ...

 

Il nome dell'eseguibile è cxsetup si trova nella cartella bin di crossover

----------

## blacksword

Ti ho mandato un pm. Leggilo.

----------

## millennio

ho problemi ti ho risposto in pm ciauz e grazie

----------

## X-Drum

 *millennio wrote:*   

> a me è stato detto che i giochi su linux vanno di meno che su windows...
> 
> mi hanno fatto l'esempio di quake3 , su windows fa + fps
> 
> è vero??
> ...

 

UOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOZZZZ?  :Shocked: 

Piano con le bestemmie please!

uso linux (in generale) da un cifra di tempo ebbene 

mi ricordo che un po di anni fa con una Nvidia Geffo2 della creative buggatissima ed una Mdk 9 (orripilante)

giocavo a: RTCW(versione per winkozz) emulato con Wine e facevo + fps 

cosi che non sotto win2k perfettemente patchato aggiornato ecc....

Se poi parliamo dei porting per Linux dei giochi è finita!

Dato che le prestazioni sono ancora piu' alte (ammesso che il porting sia stato fatto per bene)

Ah me Quake 3 è andato sempre mostruosamente specie adesso che ho su una Geffo4 ma non so quanti fps faccia dato che non lo installo piu' da un pezzo Et rulez

----------

## millennio

blacksword ti sto scrivendo in icq rispondimi pls   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jp10hp

uhm...io ho provato l'emulatore di PSX, epsxe e sia senza(quindi facendo disegnare tutto alla cpu) che con l'accelerazione 3D le  prestazioni sono notevolmente inferiori a quelle che ottengo con win!....certo questo è un caso particolare infatti il programma e i plugin sono stati scritti x win e poi è stato fatto il port per linux però speravo veramente in qualcosina di più!

forse è colpa di X  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> uhm...io ho provato l'emulatore di PSX, epsxe e sia senza(quindi facendo disegnare tutto alla cpu) che con l'accelerazione 3D le  prestazioni sono notevolmente inferiori a quelle che ottengo con win!....certo questo è un caso particolare infatti il programma e i plugin sono stati scritti x win e poi è stato fatto il port per linux però speravo veramente in qualcosina di più!
> 
> forse è colpa di X 

 

a dire il vero se si configurano adeguatemente i plugin si ottengono dei risultati buoni:

esempio: gioco a Tekken3 con Epsxe sotto Linux a + di 60 fps!!!

ho dovuto spuntare la casella per limitare gli fps e togliere il frame skipping altrimenti andava troppo veloce...persino pompando la qualità dell'audio e abilitando le opzioni di grafica piu' pesanti.

stessa cosa vale per tutti gli altri giochi supportati dall'emu.

stiamo parlando dello stesso sistema operativo????

non mi sto inventando balle

----------

## blacksword

Io ti credo!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jp10hp

il mio sistema è  scarsino  quindi nn mi aspettavo certo miracoli! resta  il fatto che su win va molto meglio...potresti affermare che sul tuo sistema+win le prestazioni sono inferiori o al più equivalenti a quelle che ottieni con linux?

----------

## kaosone

non ti scomodare lo posso affermare io   :Cool: 

con tutte le applicazioni opengl ho prestazioni superiori 

ovviamente in emulazione i giochi vanno peggio (anche se in molti  la differenza non si nota neanche)

in particolare epsx funziona davvero bene, non mi ricordo come andava su windows, ma non esiste settaggio per cui non devo mettere la limitazione fps   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> il mio sistema è  scarsino  quindi nn mi aspettavo certo miracoli! resta  il fatto che su win va molto meglio...potresti affermare che sul tuo sistema+win le prestazioni sono inferiori o al più equivalenti a quelle che ottieni con linux?

 

l'ho già affermato e lo ribadisco

----------

## jp10hp

vabbè allora sono io un pò sfigato! cmq il mio nn era un discorso generale ma specifico al caso epsxe...passi per l'accelerazione visto che il suporto opengl per la mia scheda è penoso,mi sono meravigliato quando ho constatato che utilizzando la GPUsoft le prestazioni sono rimaste inferiori a quelle che ottenevo su win esattamente con lo stesso plugin e la medesima configurazione,medessimo gioco ecc...a dire il  vero ora ricordo che anche con mame nn ottenevo buone prestazioni(sempre rispetto a win)..

boh io ho un  acer1300 con athlonXP1800+ a questo punto nn saprei,forse ho sbagliato qualcosa io, tuttavia ricordo che quando usavo suse il discorso era circa lo stesso

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Secondo me c'e' questa fissazione che Linux non vada bene per i giochi... anche perche' c'e' questa fissazione che "i giochi" siano Quake, UT2003, e tutti quei magnifici mondi 3d che vanno di moda oggi. Io onestamente rimango amatore del 2D e apprezzo molto di piu' un uso con criterio del 2D che del 3D.
> 
> 

 

Parole sacrosante!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Comunque (anche se è un bel po' di tempo che non sono più nel giro dei giochi, quindi le mie opinioni potrebbero essere datate) alcuni dei miglirori giochi sono tuttora appannaggio di windows e dubito che un giocatore di quelli che vogliono la grafica abbestia e il 3D anche sulla machinetta del caffè potrebebro voler passare a linux.

Per quanto mi riguarda tuttavia i due più bei giochi di sempre (dopo puzzle bubble...  :Wink:  ) sono attualmente sotto linux, ovvero bzflag e freeciv !!!!

Anzi... se qualcuno è abbastanza patito di freeciv non mi dispiacerebbe l'idea di fare un bel partitone in rete (tempo e impegni permettendo)... nessuno è interessato?   :Question: 

----------

## shanghai

Io ho sempre seguito i videogames, fino a qualche anno fa ero un hardcore gamer (a volte mi ci sorprendo ancora oggi  :Razz:  )

Con gentoo ho scoperto dei giochi di cui non sospettavo nemmeno l'esistenza (esempio: americas army, vegastrike e altri altrettanto belli: il pinguino che scia -non ricordo il nome- è bellissimo. Pingus!).

Poi ci sono tutti i giochi della ID! Never Winter Nights! Freeciv, in rete, che gli utenti di Windows nemmeno sanno cos'è!

"Non ci sono giochi per Linux" è un luogo comune. Come "Linux è difficile da installare" (mettete un'idiota davanti a una suse o a una mandrake e avrà meno problemi che con winspraz). E' una storia inventata dal CEO Microsoft...

----------

